# Sasquatch



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

With regret, I must say that Sassy has now gone over the rainbow bridge... She was in a steady decline after her surgery. She had an infection from the surgery and it was getting bad...

I called the vet, and he told me to come on in. I had her put to sleep, thinking it would be the best option.
I wrapped her up in her favorite hammock and I'm going to go bury her as soon as it stops raining...

Sasquatch (Sassy) October 15, 2008 - June 5, 2010


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Its really hard to make that kind of decision but at least she's not sick anymore :-\ I loved her name though by the way.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I'm feeling a little better about it today... But, last night topped it all off. We had 7 confirmed tornadoes in the area, which scared the heck out of me. It just added the sprinkles to an already HORRIBLE day. :[

But, I'm trying not to think about it. I'm going to bury her today, out in the flower garden. <3


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry =[


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

*Re: Sasquatch *Headstone Pictures Up**

Well, it's alright... I buried her yesterday and painted her a headstone. I'll post pics when tinypic works. 


***Edit***
















I painted that for her last night. <3


----------



## Simisama (May 11, 2010)

Aww... how sweet of you! It looks very nice! I like the colors. 

I'm so sorry she passed away. But I'm glad you made the right decision so that she didn't have to suffer anymore.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Simisama said:


> Aww... how sweet of you! It looks very nice! I like the colors.
> 
> I'm so sorry she passed away. But I'm glad you made the right decision so that she didn't have to suffer anymore.


Thank you. :] If she weren't color blind, those would be her favorite colors ;] 
I'm getting used to the fact that my cuddlebug is not here anymore... Its hard, but eventually I'll come to the realization that she's better off...

<3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow that headstone is beautiful. A very touching tribute to your girl! Its not that shes better off, sounds like she had a wonderful life with you. There tiny ltitle bodies just get tired very quickly, but she will be waiting for you at the bridge playing with all her little ratty friends.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

What a beautiful headstone, really. That's incredibly sweet of you. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Beautiful headstone. A wonderful tribute to her. I'm so sorry that she had to leave you so soon.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, really. Every time I walk down the sidewalk, I pass it... It breaks my heart...
D: 
I'll be fine, eventually, I think...


----------

